# HP dv2700 HELP!!!



## T Nova (Sep 22, 2009)

I know this is long, but I would greatly appreciate any help! PLEASE!

I bought an HP notebook in the summer of 08. It's an HP Pavilion dv2807nr. It worked fine from about June-December. I used it mainly to play WoW, and it ran the game pretty well; usually at about 32 fps on medium settings. Then, in December I started playing Wrath of the Lich King. Everything seemed to work fine. About 2 weeks after installing it, I experienced an extreme drop in fps. WoW would average about 5-8 fps, virtually unplayable. I didn't really understand why; still don't really understand why.

I used to always run the laptop in the High Performance "power plan." Now if I use anything above the Power Saver plan the fan sounds like a truck and my comp's speed starts to chug, this is extremely evident when playing games (which I can only play in Power Saver mode, averaging about 15 fps). So when I play in Power Saver mode I can do fine, but when there is a lot of activity onscreen it obviously starts to lag. But whenever I run it in High Performance (or even HP Recommended) it runs great for about 5 minutes then the lag hits and fps drops to 2 or 3.

I was browsing through here and I came across the HP video thread, so I downloaded the new BIOS (it was version F21, now it's F27). I was hoping this would fix my problems; obviously didn't. Although, when I booted up the new BIOS I received the message "WARNING 0251: System CMOS checksum bad - Default configuration used." So I'm wondering, if I change my CMOS battery, will my computer start functioning like it did 10 months ago? Would that fix my High Performance chugging? Or is there something more, and if so is it something I could fix? (I doubt my warranty is still valid, it's been too long).


----------



## T Nova (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's my dxdiag since i'll probably be asked for it! Please help! 


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/22/2009, 12:50:54
       Machine name: NOVA-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
       System Model: HP Pavilion dv2700 Notebook PC
               BIOS: PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.1     
          Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 TL-60 (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 3006MB RAM
          Page File: 1016MB used, 5228MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA MCP67M
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0531&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1068 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 61 MB
    Shared Memory: 1007 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.5671 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 4943872 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4671-11CF-AB65-DD1002C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0531
        SubSys ID: 0x30D6103C
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D6&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: CHDRT32.sys
         Driver Version: 4.36.0007.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/4/2008 02:32:00, 188416 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Conexant
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D6&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: CHDRT32.sys
         Driver Version: 4.36.0007.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/4/2008 02:32:00, 188416 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Conexant
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: CHDRT32.sys
         Driver Version: 4.36.0007.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/4/2008 02:32:00, 188416 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP Remote Control HID Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xBEEF, 0xFEED
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: HP Remote Control HID Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xBEEF, 0xFEED
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Receiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51B
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x055E
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: HpqKbFiltr
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: HpqKbFiltr.sys, 6/18/2007 19:12:04, 16768 bytes
| Driver: wdfcoinstaller01005.dll, 11/2/2006 09:09:50, 1419232 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/10/2009 23:38:40, 17408 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Alps Pointing-device (2-way)
| Matching Device ID: *aui1500
| Upper Filters: ApfiltrService
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: Apfiltr.sys, 7/7/2007 00:58:56, 155136 bytes
| Driver: Vxdif.dll, 10/18/2006 00:30:32, 100354 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.exe, 7/8/2007 12:11:08, 159744 bytes
| Driver: Ezcapt.exe, 9/23/2006 21:30:08, 167936 bytes
| Driver: Logo.bmp, 8/26/1997 14:23:30, 2694 bytes
| Driver: Gesture.bmp, 1/23/2003 02:29:56, 15122 bytes
| Driver: ApntEx.exe, 9/7/2006 19:06:08, 40960 bytes
| Driver: Apoint.dll, 2/14/2007 23:40:10, 270336 bytes
| Driver: EzLaunch.dll, 9/25/2006 21:48:00, 208896 bytes
| Driver: Elprop.dll, 4/26/2006 14:24:12, 102400 bytes
| Driver: EzAuto.dll, 8/6/2006 21:47:20, 69632 bytes
| Driver: ApInst.dll, 9/19/2006 03:55:20, 45056 bytes
| Driver: Uninstap.exe, 8/23/2007 19:15:38, 217088 bytes
| Driver: ApResJP.dll, 2/5/2007 13:47:38, 356352 bytes
| Driver: ApResUS.dll, 2/5/2007 12:32:20, 360448 bytes
| Driver: ApResFR.dll, 2/5/2007 13:28:12, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResGR.dll, 2/5/2007 13:34:06, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResIT.dll, 2/5/2007 13:45:14, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResSP.dll, 2/5/2007 14:08:20, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResCT.dll, 2/5/2007 13:17:30, 352256 bytes
| Driver: ApResCS.dll, 2/5/2007 13:15:18, 352256 bytes
| Driver: ApResKR.dll, 2/5/2007 13:49:58, 356352 bytes
| Driver: ApResAR.dll, 2/5/2007 13:05:56, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResBP.dll, 2/5/2007 13:11:22, 360448 bytes
| Driver: ApResCZ.dll, 2/5/2007 13:20:24, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResDK.dll, 2/5/2007 13:23:08, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResFI.dll, 2/5/2007 13:25:54, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResGK.dll, 2/5/2007 13:30:24, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResHU.dll, 2/5/2007 13:38:40, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResIL.dll, 2/5/2007 13:41:38, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResLA.dll, 2/5/2007 13:52:38, 262144 bytes
| Driver: ApResNL.dll, 2/5/2007 13:55:14, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResNO.dll, 2/5/2007 13:57:48, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResPL.dll, 2/5/2007 14:00:24, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResRU.dll, 2/5/2007 14:02:50, 364544 bytes
| Driver: ApResSE.dll, 2/5/2007 14:05:38, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApResTR.dll, 2/5/2007 16:05:00, 258048 bytes
| Driver: ApMsgFwd.exe, 1/28/2007 23:07:18, 50736 bytes
| Driver: ApointSP.chm, 8/31/2006 22:03:44, 33385 bytes
| Driver: ApointJP.chm, 8/27/2006 16:47:58, 29523 bytes
| Driver: ApointGR.chm, 8/31/2006 21:44:42, 34893 bytes
| Driver: ApointFR.chm, 9/1/2006 01:19:20, 34577 bytes
| Driver: ApointUS.chm, 8/27/2006 17:31:40, 29723 bytes
| Driver: ApointCT.chm, 8/31/2006 21:37:32, 31995 bytes
| Driver: ApointCS.chm, 8/31/2006 21:34:36, 32581 bytes
| Driver: ApointIT.chm, 8/31/2006 21:51:06, 33659 bytes
| Driver: ApointKR.chm, 8/31/2006 21:53:26, 33119 bytes
| Driver: ApointAR.chm, 8/31/2006 19:48:08, 31421 bytes
| Driver: ApointBP.chm, 8/31/2006 20:08:24, 31271 bytes
| Driver: ApointCZ.chm, 8/30/2006 19:08:28, 30107 bytes
| Driver: ApointDK.chm, 9/1/2006 00:30:10, 30839 bytes
| Driver: ApointFI.chm, 8/31/2006 20:19:44, 30877 bytes
| Driver: ApointGK.chm, 8/31/2006 21:42:28, 33613 bytes
| Driver: ApointHU.chm, 9/3/2006 12:39:50, 31747 bytes
| Driver: ApointIL.chm, 8/31/2006 20:23:00, 30945 bytes
| Driver: ApointLA.chm, 9/1/2006 01:41:58, 30545 bytes
| Driver: ApointNL.chm, 8/31/2006 21:55:12, 31789 bytes
| Driver: ApointNO.chm, 8/31/2006 20:24:48, 30343 bytes
| Driver: ApointPL.chm, 9/1/2006 01:15:44, 30467 bytes
| Driver: ApointRU.chm, 8/31/2006 22:02:00, 32885 bytes
| Driver: ApointSE.chm, 8/31/2006 20:26:38, 30761 bytes
| Driver: ApointTR.chm, 8/30/2006 18:49:12, 30429 bytes
| Driver: WdfCoinstaller01005.dll, 11/1/2006 12:09:50, 1419232 bytes
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC51B
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 21:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 69.1 GB
Total Space: 140.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600BEVT-60ZCT0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 2.0 GB
Total Space: 12.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600BEVT-60ZCT0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: Slimtype DVD A  DS8A1H ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_137C103C&REV_01\4&27409753&0&0068
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_12\4&28884D08&0&4C40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0013 (Japanese), 7/30/2007 13:54:02, 38400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 1.00.0001.0001 (Japanese), 7/25/2007 14:48:58, 172032 bytes

     Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_12\4&28884D08&0&4A40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0003.0002 (Japanese), 8/8/2007 22:42:08, 45568 bytes

     Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_05\4&28884D08&0&4840
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:04, 62208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:21, 53376 bytes

     Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_22\4&28884D08&0&4940
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:19:14, 89088 bytes

     Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_12\4&28884D08&0&4B40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/4/2004 05:00:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0011 (Japanese), 7/30/2007 12:42:58, 43008 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0563&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&60
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0561&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0560&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:49, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055F&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&21
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055F&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&11
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 04:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055E&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055E&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:52, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:57, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:43:16, 196096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_055C&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&38
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:42:42, 561152 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0550&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:49, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_054C&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0548&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 21:23:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0547&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0543&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&0B
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys, 5.00.0000.0000 (English), 2/16/2007 11:50:32, 12032 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0542&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0541&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA MCP67M
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0531&SUBSYS_30D6103C&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 7626304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 4943872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 368640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 1500160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 6889472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 8497696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 6340608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 5509120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 3325952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 3166208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 458752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 1146880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 2854912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 3547136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 3629056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (Arabic), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 45056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 2363392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwssr.dll, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 2441216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcolor.exe, 7.15.0011.5671 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.00.0001.0056 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 134756 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 17331 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 170201 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 91094 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 54988 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 174650 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvuninst.exe, 1.03.0016.0001 (English), 9/2/2008 15:03:06, 453152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 6457 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.00.0001.0000 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 521128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpluir.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvexpbar.dll, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobara.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcsy.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdan.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpldeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3ddeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobdeu.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobell.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpleng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspeng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3deng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobeng.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3desm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobesm.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfin.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobfra.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobheb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplhun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsphun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dhun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobhun.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobita.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpljpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3djpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobjpn.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobkor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobnld.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobnor.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobplk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptg.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobptb.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplrus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsprus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3drus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobrus.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobsky.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobslv.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobsve.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpltha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsptha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dtha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobtha.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpltrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdsptrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dtrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobtrk.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobchs.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvdspcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nv3dcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvmobcht.chm, , 0 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod100.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/8/2007 22:21:00, 36864 bytes

     Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
CyberLink Demultiplexer(NoneScramble),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3930
CyberLink Audio Decoder (QP),0x00200900,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0008.4701
PDR MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PDM1Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
MainConcept (MCE) MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mceesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0026
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,pdtsinfo.ax,1.00.0000.1926
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,P2GMP3Wrap.ax,3.07.0000.0515
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink ATSC Parental Control,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRATSCParentalControl.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,PDRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
PDR Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,2.00.0000.1730
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,P2GAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.6019
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,PDDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.2607
ReTimeStamp Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ReTimeStamp.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,P2GEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2911
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.3111
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.0724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
QuickPlay Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRResample.ax,4.00.0000.0126
PDR Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.5607
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400001,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,1.30.4178.0000
CyberLink DVB Subtitle Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRDvbSub.ax,1.00.0000.3321
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PDAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.1318
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PDDVMrd.ax,2.01.0000.2211
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18254
PDR Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PDaudfx.ax,6.01.0000.0213
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Pipe Switch,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRPipSwch.ax,1.00.0000.0725
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,P2GVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2310
CyberLink XDS Codec,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRxdscodec.ax,1.00.0000.1016
PDR SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
Cyberlink Byte Counter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink Editing Service 4.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,cledtkrn.dll,4.01.0000.1814
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PDR MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PDM4Splt.ax,1.00.0000.4122
CyberLink File Map Sink,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRFMSnk.ax,1.00.0000.0810
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PDTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
muvee HXImage Filter,0x00200000,1,1,HXImageFilter.ax,6.00.0020.0015
MediaWriter Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MediaWriter.ax,6.00.0020.0015
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDSnapShot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
CyberLink CD+G Source,0x00600000,0,1,CLCdgSource.ax,1.00.0000.1230
CyberLink CD+G Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLCdgDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.1326
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GRGL.ax,2.00.0000.3328
QuickPlay MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.4811
P2G Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAud.ax,6.01.0000.3601
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink File Map Source,0x00200000,0,1,PCMRFMSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0810
PDR Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.4214
CyberLink Teletext Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRttxdec.ax,2.05.0000.4804
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,PDDitlYUY2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2030
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.2419
CyberLink AudioCD (CD+G) Filter,0x00600000,0,2,CLAudioCD.AX,5.05.0000.4223
PDR DVSD Modifier,0x00200000,1,1,dvsdModifier.ax,1.00.0000.0930
PDR MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PDM2Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
CyberLink AudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDAudAna.dll,2.00.0000.1520
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3814
muvee Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,muveeSource.ax,6.00.0020.0015
PDR Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PDDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5224
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1017
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
HP VTK MPEG-1 Encoder,0x00200000,3,3,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.01.0000.2928
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.0805
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,P2Gm2spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
QuickPlay Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5609
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink VAudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDVAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0826
CyberLink EPG Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMREpgDec.ax,1.00.0000.2917
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0001.0213
CyberLink Audio VolumeBooster,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVB.ax,1.00.0000.1008
PDR MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDVidEnc.ax,6.03.0001.1522
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.1524
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble),0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1508
QuickPlay SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRSShot.ax,1.00.0000.2617
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRLine21.ax,4.00.0000.8419
PDR H.264/AVC Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,pd264dec.ax,1.07.0000.2029
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,P2GAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2625
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Frame Drop Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDFrameDrop.ax,1.00.0000.0713
HP VTK Rotate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
PDR Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDAUD.ax,6.01.0000.4420
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
QuickPlay Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2304
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,P2Gm1spliter.ax,2.04.0000.2301
PDR MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PDMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.0725
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuNRWrapper.ax,1.00.0000.1318
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAuts.ax,1.00.0000.2108
PDR M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PDM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,P2GReader.ax,3.00.0000.3016
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,P2GM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
QuickPlay MPEG Video Encoder 2,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRMpgVEnc2.ax,5.00.0000.1206
PDR File Reader (Async),0x00200000,0,1,PDReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDump.ax,3.00.0000.7122
CyberLink Transform Tee,0x00200000,1,1,PDTee.ax,3.00.0000.3130
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (QP),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.7602
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1017
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,YCTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
Cyberlink TS Filter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRTSFF.ax,1.00.0000.2419
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.02.0000.3028
CyberLink SBE Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbe.ax,2.00.0000.2305
PDR Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDump.ax,4.00.0000.6217
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDVDump.ax,2.01.0034.0028
PDR TimeStretch Filter(CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink MPEGV Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRmpegvanalyzer.ax,2.00.0000.2305
mvAudioScope,0x00200000,1,0,mvAudioScope.ax,6.00.0020.0015
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRmp3wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18005
muvee Video Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvvanalyse.ax,6.00.0016.0000
muvee Music Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvmanalyse.ax,6.00.0016.0000
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Splitter,0x00400001,1,2,muveespmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0012
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400001,1,1,muveedsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0077
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Video Decoder,0x00400001,1,1,muveedsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0077
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,muveeesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0027
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,muveeeampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0003
CyberLink Real File writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDRMFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.3307
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
PDR Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PDAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1413
CyberLink VidAna Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDVidAna.dll,1.00.0000.0412
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
QuickPlay Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PCMRVSD80.ax,8.01.0000.1026
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Cyberlink DV Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0426
PDR WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PDWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.6518
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005ffffe,2,2,muveem2vd.ax,1.01.0000.9816
CyberLink SBE Source Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PCMRsbesrc.ax,2.00.0000.2305
HP VTK Frame Grabber Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,QuickTimeSource.dll,6.00.0020.0015
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,PDAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.4417
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.4924
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink WebCamera NULL Render,0x00200000,0,0,YCWEBCAMERARENDER.ax,1.00.0000.0912
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
QuickPlay MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PCMRM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2114
QuickPlay Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRAudX.ax,6.01.0008.4604
muvee MediaProgress Filter,0x00200000,1,0,mvMediaProgress.ax,6.00.0020.0015
CL_EVRWindow,0x00200000,0,0,PCMREvr.dll,1.00.0000.2315
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,YCRgl.ax,2.00.0000.4305
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.01.0000.0919
CyberLink Effect Decorator (YouCam),0x00200000,1,1,YCFxDec.ax,1.00.0000.0816
CyberLink Audio Decoder (HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.4115
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1220
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,P2Gauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,P2GTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,P2GMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2221
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer-Plus,0x00200000,1,1,mcmpeg2mux.ax,7.03.0000.16926
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.2024
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
HP VTK Resize Filter,0x00200000,1,1,hpqvtk01.dll,100.00.0128.0000
PDR MPEG1/2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PDVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink DVD Navigator (QP3),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.3610
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,PDDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,clqtsrc.ax,2.00.0000.1303
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.2905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
P2G Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
QuickPlay MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PCMRMpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.1129
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
P2G Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,P2GAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.4815
QuickTime Encoder,0x00200000,1,0,QuickTimeSink.ax,6.00.0020.0015
CyberLink PTS Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PCMPTSReg.ax,1.00.0000.1209
CyberLink HDV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PDhdvsrc.ax,1.00.0000.0116
QuickPlay Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3512
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.3111
QuickPlay Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PCMRaudenc.ax,2.01.0000.2031
KsProperty Interface Null,0x00200000,1,1,PCMRKsPropertyNull.ax,9.00.0000.0000
QuickPlay Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PCMRdump.ax,3.00.0000.8231
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink DTVCC Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,PCMRDTVCC.ax,1.00.0000.1212
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00200910,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1215
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2029
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
CyberLink Stamp Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PDStampEffect.ax,1.00.0000.1312
CyberLink QuickTime writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDQTFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.3419
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
PDR Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
PDR MPEG-4 Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,PDM4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.2626
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink LPCM Converter,0x00800000,1,1,P2GLPCMCvrt.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00600006,2,3,P2GMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Media Multiplexer Category:
MainConcept (MCE) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mceesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0026
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,muveeesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0027
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,1.30.4178.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,muveeeampeg.ax,1.01.0000.0003
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Conexant High Defin,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio input,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
USB Video Device,0x00200000,1,2,,6.00.6001.18000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Conexant HD Audio digital out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Conexant HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Media Encoder Category:
MainConcept (MCE) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mceesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0026
MainConcept (Muvee) MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,muveeesmpeg.ax,1.01.0000.0027
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00600000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000

Video Capture Sources:
USB Video Device,0x00200000,1,2,,6.00.6001.18000
CyberLink Web Camera Filter,0x00200000,0,1,YCWebCameraSource.ax,1.00.0000.0912

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Conexant High Definit,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.2108
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: SPDIF Interface (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Speakers (Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
SPDIF Interface (Conexant High ,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
```


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You may try changing the CMOS battery but I doubt if it will help. But then again it is still worth a try. I would definitely want to try installing the BIOS again.


----------



## T Nova (Sep 22, 2009)

Is there anything you'd suggest? What do you think the problem could be?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

My guess would be overheated GPU (possibly overheated CPU), but it's only a guess.
Mainly because that's what's getting the workout when you play games, and that's when you report your problems occur. You might want to ask in the ***** card or motherboard board about checking cpu and gpu temperatures (core temp etc). I'm not familiar with the process (or even what's an acceptable range temp-wise)


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup that could be valid too... 

Two things you need to do... if you still get the CMOS checksum bad error then try reinstalling the BIOS as well as replacing the CMOS battery. The other thing you need to do is (if your system is still usable..) is to use a program like SpeedFan or something similar to know how high your temps get.


----------



## T Nova (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright. Well I used SensorsView and in High Performance mode it can get up to about 202 degrees Fahrenheit...I assume that's way too hot, even for a laptop. Where do I go from here?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

If it were a desktop, I'd tell you to clean the dust off the fan, get a new fan if this one isn't spinning, or even open the case and blow a (big) fan into it. I really wouldn't know how to proceed with a laptop though (this isn't the board I usually hang out in). I'd ask here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/ if it's the GPU
or here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/ if it's the CPU
Just refer them to this thread by copying the URL


----------

